# 2009 Pearson range finding bow



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

Here it is !
here is the Bow you have all been waiting for
33 1/2 axle to axle
7 1/2 brace
340 Ibo
and all at 4.1#s with a built in rangefinder and 3 pin red dot sight
Enjoy


----------



## Pearsonguy305 (Jun 11, 2008)

*another awesome bow*

Pearson gonna have a great year , as we grow, others will see what they been missing in on ,what a awesome team Pearson has.


----------



## Smoke-Walker09 (Jan 6, 2006)

:darkbeer: Now that is something!!!!


----------



## archery ham (Jul 26, 2007)

Sweet.......epsi:


----------



## TOOL (Apr 11, 2006)

TADA! Finally. Looks great.

Questions

Will it be available with the single cam?

Will it still be able to go from left to right hand simply by switching cams?

Is the draw length spot on?

Does it accept other rest types?

340 at 7.5.........wow.


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

alright Richard, you know I have been looking at this since last years "unvieling"....

More pics please. :tongue:

I would like to see if from behind with the sight/ rangfinder and rest. 
Still LH/RH convertable?
When is the availability date?
How about a WB or Hostage rest, will it fit in the shoot-thru hole?

Looks good, I am definately interested in getting my hands on one in KS to try out. :darkbeer:


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

mdewitt71 said:


> alright Richard, you know I have been looking at this since last years "unvieling"....
> 
> More pics please. :tongue:
> 
> ...


It is left or RH comes in the new R2B2 cam or the single cam,it will fit a WB or a standard rest


----------



## NARLEYHORNS (Jul 7, 2007)

*Nice .....*

Good Job Mr. Richard, :darkbeer:


----------



## zhunter62 (Feb 3, 2007)

well that interesting, so how do you tune the rest? how do you read the range finder, wheres the screen. and finally, where are the pins you speak of. very interesting idea, just very different.


----------



## mainehunt (Sep 11, 2006)

zhunter62 said:


> well that interesting, so how do you tune the rest? *how do you read the range finder, wheres the screen. and finally, where are the pins you speak of.* very interesting idea, just very different.


Yeah, my question too........

Kev


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

zhunter62 said:


> well that interesting, so how do you tune the rest? how do you read the range finder, wheres the screen. and finally, where are the pins you speak of. very interesting idea, just very different.


The screen is on the top just like a rangefinder there is a switch or a pressure switch by your finger you squeeze it it gives you the yardage under the 3 red dot leds then you pick the right dot and shoot


----------



## dkd1990 (Jun 28, 2007)

*sweetness*

That's just plain slick.:wink:Or did I mean sick, regardless that is an awesome idea. But, I don't think it's gonna be hunter class legal.:wink: I think it could be my next bow though.:darkbeer:


----------



## Baypoint (Aug 29, 2006)

When will it be available and how much ?. Thanks


----------



## zhunter62 (Feb 3, 2007)

so again. how do you sight the thing in. if it hitting to the left when you get it, how do you adjust the sight. second if you are trying to tune the bow, and you are getting say left tears, how do you move the rest to tune it. lastly, nothing against the bow, but i dont like the idea of having battery powered sights, what happens if the batteries die while you in the wilderness hunting elk. your screwed right. nice idea, if anyone can give me info please tell me.


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

zhunter62 said:


> so again. how do you sight the thing in. if it hitting to the left when you get it, how do you adjust the sight. second if you are trying to tune the bow, and you are getting say left tears, how do you move the rest to tune it. lastly, nothing against the bow, but i dont like the idea of having battery powered sights, what happens if the batteries die while you in the wilderness hunting elk. your screwed right. nice idea, if anyone can give me info please tell me.


To site in there is a windage and elevation knob 
With the WB you have what you have but with any other rest it is tuned the same way as any other
The battery is rechargeable and has a cord also you can carry extras for replacement if it so happens to die if you use the button to power on it will automatically shut off after 5 minutes hope this answers all your questions


----------



## zhunter62 (Feb 3, 2007)

fastpassthrough said:


> To site in there is a windage and elevation knob
> With the WB you have what you have but with any other rest it is tuned the same way as any other
> The battery is rechargeable and has a cord also you can carry extras for replacement if it so happens to die if you use the button to power on it will automatically shut off after 5 minutes hope this answers all your questions


yes you anwsered my questions. i didnt knwo there was a elevation and windage adjustyments built in. as far as i know this is a first in three catogoies. first to have a built in rest, first to have a built in sight, and lastly first to have both built into the same bow. it will be interesting to here people views on this bow. it looks like a great idea, hope it works how much are the MSRP for. any idea. i would suspect somewhere closer to the thousand dollar range with the rangefinder and all. good luck with it.


----------



## carcrzy812 (Aug 31, 2006)

if the batteries die in the field do you loose the adjustment on the site?


----------



## badbow148 (Dec 5, 2006)

Congrats to Pearson Jon and you Big R awesome.


----------



## Baypoint (Aug 29, 2006)

can you put a limbdriver on it?


----------



## archer1914 (Oct 13, 2007)

*ok im confused*

i know i havent been on here much for a while with work but i thought fastpassthrough always was for high country archery i thought he worked there please some body update me has some one bought some one or did he switch companies just wondering??????????


----------



## Pearsonguy305 (Jun 11, 2008)

*Ricahrd has been with Pearson*

since i think it was last May, and together Pearson and Richard has done a great job togther. Richard has done a very sweet job on the new cams, and wow what great speeds.cant wait to see wh at he comes up with next, hoping he does short draw cams next, gotta get the women and kids in this sport with a great bow. Keep up good work Richard , see you at the ATA show?


----------



## Pearsonguy305 (Jun 11, 2008)

*oops sorry Richard*

didnt mean to miss spell your name, you knwo my typing stinks.LOL have a good one . and again WTG on the new cams


----------



## Archery-Addiction (Nov 1, 2005)

Interesting idea, but you won't be able to use it in some states...


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

looks kinda cool, but i think sometimes were taking things too far.

i do know one thing, ya wont be hunting with that in wyoming..illegal.


----------



## archery ham (Jul 26, 2007)

Archery-Addiction said:


> Interesting idea, but you won't be able to use it in some states...


Yep. Its not legal in the state its made.....Alabama. That could change next year maybe.


----------



## bigtim (May 26, 2004)

*how?*

do i get one to test out?

thanks!


----------



## ZA206 (Oct 28, 2004)

Very cool!:cocktail:

What's the MSRP gonna be Richard?

-ZA


----------



## Pearsonwonder (Apr 30, 2008)

The bow is legal in Alabama. I'm a hunter ed. instructor and lawenforcement officer so after I heard about the bow. I started reading the laws and talking with my Wildlife Officer buddies and Alabama state law say you can't have a sight that would light the correct pin to use. The sight simply displays the range. It is still up to you to make the pin choice and shoot.


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

Can you see thru the rangefiner even when the power is off?
It looks very clear in the ad but, in the picture it looks blacked out. 

Also, is there Magnification on the Rangefinder sight?


What are we looking at for MSRP for the setup?


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

mdewitt71 said:


> Can you see thru the rangefiner even when the power is off?
> It looks very clear in the ad but, in the picture it looks blacked out.
> 
> Also, is there Magnification on the Rangefinder sight?
> ...


sure can there is no magnification in the unit I have not got the full MSRP yet


----------



## 537 (Jul 1, 2003)

As usual the pictures do not do it justice. I had a chance to check it out at the plat yesterday and it is one sweet bow


----------



## archery ham (Jul 26, 2007)

Pearsonwonder said:


> The bow is legal in Alabama. I'm a hunter ed. instructor and lawenforcement officer so after I heard about the bow. I started reading the laws and talking with my Wildlife Officer buddies and Alabama state law say you can't have a sight that would light the correct pin to use. The sight simply displays the range. It is still up to you to make the pin choice and shoot.


Thanks for the info. I really thought it was illegal for use. The hunter booklet uses the words "sight with computational capability". I don't have the page number. I hope our Game Wardens are aware of this bow. I would hate for them to ticket someone by mistake.


----------

